# confused in buying digi cam



## bk1980 (May 20, 2012)

hello everybody,
i am about to buy my first camera and shortlisted these
nikon coolpix l310/l810
canon powershot sx150is
nikon s9100
samsung wb 700
looking forward to your opinion guys plz help


----------



## nac (May 20, 2012)

Optical IS (OIS) seems to be better than Sensor shift. But still Fuji uses Sensor shift for their high end cameras like HS20EXR. So it's your choice. 

From your list, only Samsung and Canon have OIS and these two have manual controls while the others don't have them. If you prefer AA batteries, it's SX150.

I can assume that your budget is 10-16k but it's better if you give us some more detail by filling these. It helps us to suggest better...

Body type - Compact/Bridge
Budget - 
Zoom - 
Video - HD/Full
Battery - AA/Li-on
LCD - Touch/Button
Any brand preference?
If you have anything else, please fill them too...


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

If you want a compact pocketable point and shoot camera then S9100 is a very good option, apart from that you can also consider HX9V.
And if you wish to buy a big camera then L810 is a very good option.


----------



## bk1980 (May 20, 2012)

Body type - Compact/Bridge-do not have any issue both will go with me
Budget - 10-15k
Zoom - 12 $ more
Video - HD/Full-hd will b good
Battery - AA/Li-on-should be long lasting
LCD - Touch/Button-button
Any brand preference?
no preference just want the best avaiblable


----------



## bk1980 (May 20, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you want a compact pocketable point and shoot camera then S9100 is a very good option, apart from that you can also consider HX9V.
> And if you wish to buy a big camera then L810 is a very good option.



i was also considering s9100 but when i read the reviews everyone was saying that it freezes while shooting


----------



## bk1980 (May 20, 2012)

nac said:


> Optical IS (OIS) seems to be better than Sensor shift. But still Fuji uses Sensor shift for their high end cameras like HS20EXR. So it's your choice.
> 
> From your list, only Samsung and Canon have OIS and these two have manual controls while the others don't have them. If you prefer AA batteries, it's SX150.
> 
> ...


 
both will go with me copact/bridgr
budget-upto 15k
battery-should be long lasting
lcd- button
just wana but the best upto 15k


----------



## aroraanant (May 20, 2012)

bk1980 said:


> i was also considering s9100 but when i read the reviews everyone was saying that it freezes while shooting



I own a similar model S8100 and haven't experienced any issues.


----------



## nac (May 20, 2012)

If you prefer to have a camera with full manual controls,
*Panasonic TZ25* 
Samsung WB700

If not,
*Canon IXUS1100*
Nikon S9100 (Note it's using Sensor shift, but it has some good reviews)

TZ25 is the best one. But if you prefer to have with no manual controls, it's little tight to call between IXUS1100 and S9100. 

Note: Bold indicates, I prefer that one than other.

Why not,

L810/310 - Reviews are not good. In fact, below average ratings were given.
SX150 - Eats too much battery.
WB700 - Even though I have given it as the second option, it is slow and flash recycle is slow as well.


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

@nac- don't you think that HX9V can also be suggested to OP


----------



## nac (May 21, 2012)

^ Out of his budget and Flipkart put it as "Permanently discontinued" model. It's obvious when Sony released HX10 and HX20, why should they manufacture the older version. 

Very few of the online sellers would have this model in-stock and they will be selling at older rate which is much higher than the street price. And street price will be very closer to MRP and that is not in his budget. By the by TZ25 is an excellent camera in this budget and latest release from successful Panasonic TZ series.


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

It costs around 16k and I think the OP can get it.As the models which are listed by OP costs 14-15k so 16k won't be a big deal for him.
And it is widely available in local market so he won't having any issues, even I doubt why it is not available online.


----------



## bk1980 (May 21, 2012)

thanks nac and arronant for your advice i will be choosing between tz25,hxpv and ixus1100. i will be buying it 2 june and will post which model i have bought.but keep on sugessting also sugesst where to buy from in delhi as i won't be nuying it online


----------



## bk1980 (May 21, 2012)

nac said:


> If you prefer to have a camera with full manual controls,
> *Panasonic TZ25*
> Samsung WB700
> 
> ...


Is tz25 touch/button and what is its street price


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

You can get it from anywhere in delhi.vijay sales, chroma, ezone, jumbo electronics are some of the big showrooms where you can get almost all the models.


----------



## nac (May 21, 2012)

No, it's not touch. If you are going to buy it from the local dealer, you will get similar price quotes for both the cameras (HX9V and TZ25). I really don't know which one to pick between these two. I think you should check it out yourself at the camera stores. Try both and decide...


----------



## aroraanant (May 21, 2012)

I can say about TZ25 but a friend of mine owns HX9V and its one of the best point and shoot camera out there.


----------



## bk1980 (May 21, 2012)

nac said:


> No, it's not touch. If you are going to buy it from the local dealer, you will get similar price quotes for both the cameras (HX9V and TZ25). I really don't know which one to pick between these two. I think you should check it out yourself at the camera stores. Try both and decide...



nac can u plz post comparative features for the above mentioned cameras


----------



## nac (May 21, 2012)

*TZ25*
*HX9V*
*New*
	Old
MP	12	
*16*

No. of Image ratios	
*4*
	2
Sensor	CMOS	
*BSI CMOS*

ISO	
*6400*
	3200
WB	4	
*7*

3D	
*Yes*
	No
No. of Focus points	
*23*
	9
Screen	460000	
*921000*

Longer exposure	15	
*30*

Max shutter speed	 
*1/4000*
	 1/1600
Priority modes	
*Yes*
	No
Flash range	
*6.4m*
	4m
AE bracketing	
*Yes*
	No
WB bracketing	No	
*Yes*

Audio	Mono	
*Stereo*

Eyefi	No	
*Yes*

GPS	No	
*Yes*

Macro	
*3*
	5
MF	No	
*Yes*


----------



## bk1980 (May 22, 2012)

@ nac thanks



nac said:


> *TZ25*
> *HX9V*
> *New*
> Old
> ...



can u also describe the tech terms
iso-what is it and which is better small or big?
wb-what is it ?
exposure- and how it is helpful
priority modes
ae $ wb bracketing
difference between cmos and ccd sensor


----------



## nac (May 22, 2012)

*ISO *- Light sensitivity. Higher the better. But in real, compact cameras don't give good usable picture above ISO400/800. With low sensitivity we get clear and sharp picture than higher sensitivity.

*WB* - White balance. It helps to give/remove realistic/unrealistic colours.

*Exposure* - Longer exposure helps to get brighter night shot.

*Priority mode* - Its a semi manual mode helps to get correct exposure.

*AE bracketing *- You can take different exposed picture with this setting

*WB bracketing* - You can take different colour image

*CCD (sensor type) *- Older, it's been in the industry for a long time.

*CMOS (sensor type)* - Newer technology, helps getting low light photo better than CCD, energy efficient, cheaper to make

*BSI CMOS *- Latest technology (Up graded version of CMOS), works better.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2012)

What I see with the comparison sheet that TZ25 is much advance cam then hx9v ...maybe hx9v will beat it in video and stereo sound recording...

23focus point , better flash, faster shutter speed and priority modes r very useful for user who wants to move to advance settings in future.

but I donno the actual performance and pic quality...will have to check the reviews


----------



## bk1980 (May 22, 2012)

nac said:


> *ISO *- Light sensitivity. Higher the better. But in real, compact cameras don't give good usable picture above ISO400/800. With low sensitivity we get clear and sharp picture than higher sensitivity.
> 
> *WB* - White balance. It helps to give/remove realistic/unrealistic colours.
> 
> ...


 @ thank you nac i appreciate you for clearing all the doubts for the amature like me i have zeroed it between canon sx150,ixus 1100 and panasonic tz25, will be buying from laxminagar,delhi on 3 june.


----------



## nac (May 22, 2012)

Now you have narrowed down the models. You have enough time before purchasing. Go to the following sites and compare the specifications, read the reviews, pros and cons etc... 
dpreview.com
photographyblog.com
cameralabs.com
imaging-resource.com

Even the best camera will have some cons. You should know them before purchasing, else you would worry about picking this cam/not picking the other ones you have narrowed down.

Download the sample images and compare them side by side. You can also try this site for comparing image quality, but don't take decision only by comparing images from this site alone.
Product Face-Offs Digital Cameras : Asus Padfone, Leica X2, Samsung WB850F, Huawei Honor, - DigitalVersus


----------



## bk1980 (May 22, 2012)

nac said:


> Now you have narrowed down the models. You have enough time before purchasing. Go to the following sites and compare the specifications, read the reviews, pros and cons etc...
> dpreview.com
> photographyblog.com
> cameralabs.com
> ...



thanks nac for giving me the link to review, i went through it and no doubt tz25 is the best followed by ixus 1100 but sx 150 is almost there and it costs only around rs 9000 and seem to be great value for money. what do u say


----------



## nac (May 22, 2012)

One small correction, HX9V also shoots 3D image.

^ Yes, SX150 is great value for money. Along with features of SX130, dedicated button for video, 14MP, EyeFi.


----------



## bk1980 (Jul 8, 2012)

nac said:


> One small correction, HX9V also shoots 3D image.
> 
> ^ Yes, SX150 is great value for money. Along with features of SX130, dedicated button for video, 14MP, EyeFi.



thak u all for helping me buy ny first cam i have bought sx 150 is @ 9200 from jumbo elotronic, delhi


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats and Happy clicking...

Share your photographs with us here... *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-190.html

PS: Yeah, I remember you. Yes, you can recharge Eneloop in Envie standard charger. But the thing is, it takes about 12hrs to get recharged.


----------

